# My Sewing Progress



## Gypsy

So I've been learning to sew the past week on my new sewing machine and it has been very frustrating at times but also rewarding. I've managed to make a couple things for Deedlit and Cosette so far and wanted to post pictures. Thanks to everyone who gave me advice on what to get. I ended up buying a Brother sewing machine from Walmart that is kind of middle of the road, it should work fine for what I want to make. 

This is the third thing I made. (The first two were really disasters lol). It's a My Little Pony harness for Deedlit. I made the pattern myself and it turned out alright. I need to add the d-ring still, I'm waiting on them to arrive in the mail. 


























This was the fourth and it was a total disaster! My mom told me not to try sewing with satin until I was a little more experienced but of course I didn't listen. It was meant to be a Victorian style dress for Cosette but it frayed really badly and the pattern I made up didn't work out as well as I'd hoped. I'm going to steer clear of sating for a little while now. Here is a picture anyway. 










This is the fifth and my favorite so far. It is a yellow pooh dress for Cosette. I loved the fabric and just learned some of the things as I made it (doing elastic, making sleeves) and while not perfect I think it turned out pretty cute. 


























Then this was the latest thing I made, a pink cloud material bed. I followed a store bought pattern this time and it took me a really long time to follow, and the thing ended up in a circular formation anyway but with kind of a messed up end thanks to the pattern. I have to try more bought patterns but so far I'm not happy with them! lol










That's it so far! Hopefully I will continue to improve.


----------



## LondonChihuahua

Wow I love the little yellow dress! They are really good!

Im getting a sowing machine in a few weeks and hope my first dresses/tshirts will be as good as yours!!!!


----------



## Gypsy

Thanks!  I've really had alot of fun with the new machine. It was intimidating at first but I'm really starting to get comfortable with it now.


----------



## *Nikki*

aww i love em you should make stuff and sell it !


----------



## jenn_in_switzerland

Your things are soooo cute. Either Im going to have to dig out my machine or order something from you! Sewing is pretty fun- the good things about chi clothing is that it doesnt take alot of fabric, so if you mess-up it no big deal. I also had a satin screw-up too when I started out. Patterns are sometimes a neccessary evil- I hate 'em just like I hate road maps!


----------



## *Chloe*

i really like the harness that is great!!


----------



## Kari

Hey you are really good at that! :thumbright: You did so much better than what I could do, now my work would be a disaster. :lol:

The ladies are beautiful. :love5:


----------



## Gypsy

Thanks you guys.


----------



## babydoll

Wow they look great! You did really well on that yellow dress, it looks difficult. It makes me want to give it a go!


----------



## Rubyfox

wow they are very very good......love pic 7 xxx


----------



## STELLABELLA

very nice!


----------



## Nine

I'm impressed! I have never been able to work up the courage to try and sew on a machine. I think you are doing a very nice job. I think it is totally cool that you are making your own patterns. 

Nine


----------



## T'Molly's Mom

You did such a great job to be a beginner. If anyone wants some patterns, just email me. I have dresses, diapers, and bandanas to name a few. I love to share my patterns (then take your ideas and add to my stuff!). Sharing is sooooo much fun. I shared all my patterns with a girl who now has a VERY successful ebay store. So successful she quit her day job!!!!! I could never make a go of it but I'm glad I helped someone else do it. Heck I have enough fabric to last two or three lifetimes. 

When men pass on with the most toys it means they are the winner so if a woman passes on with the most fabric does that make her the winner? If that is true - - - I"M THE WINNER !!!!!!!!!!!!!

T'Molly's Mom


----------



## Gypsy

Thanks very much you guys!  I've been progressing well I think and have made some things I'm really happy with lately. I would love to see some of your patterns T'Molly's mom! I'll PM you. I would love to get good enough to make a little online store, it's so hard to find reasonable priced doggie clothes I was going broke buying them. lol


----------



## LocasMom

Wow I am very impressed, as coming from a seamstress myself. Very good job for your first items. 

Trust me stick with it it gets so fun and you get to be creative for your little babies.


----------



## Gypsy

Thanks so much Locasmom!  It's already become very addictive. :lol: I keep going for one more to make it better than the last.


----------



## Gypsy

Here are some of the more recent things I've made.  I seem to be getting neater with each thing though so while these are still lacking my latests two have been pretty good, just haven't gotten pics. 

A little Dress Harness being modeled by Cosette


















A second dress worn by Cosette.










A harness with mini skirt worn by Deedlit.

















A boys harness vest worn by my mom's chi Nemo.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy

Wow! They are lovely! Very impressive. I made a dress for Jinxy too. I will have to post a pic of it. Your work is amazing!


----------



## Gypsy

Thanks Kat!  Do post pictures, I would love to see your dress.


----------



## Gypsy

My two newest. I'm pretty proud of these two, there aren't really any mistakes.  

A Rose and a My Little Pony harness dress. 
















'















]


----------



## Gypsy

Modeled by my Deedlit and two of my mom's chis.


----------



## Alisha

Those are so cute  I cannot sew good at all I get all frustrated with the machine & wanna throw it against the wall  Your outfits look so good


----------



## Gypsy

Thanks Alisha!  I was very frustrated at first but now have got the hang of it more.  I suck with most things like this though, I tried so hard to learn to knit and crochet and just couldn't get it. :roll: I guess my fingers aren't up to it.


----------



## *Chloe*

they are really cute


----------



## Jen

very cute!


----------



## Gypsy

Thanks!


----------



## Lin

Those are absolutely adorable! Makes me wish I had a female too!


----------



## Leeseebat

those are adorable! 

my mom loves to crochet and when i first got Bear she would find cute girly yarn and say "you HAD to get a boy!"


----------



## jenn_in_switzerland

You've more than gotten the hang of it- you have a talent! The little dresses are just so cute. (btw, my daughter has seen what you are doing and wants to give it a try too!).


----------



## Gypsy

Thanks!  Jenn, tell your daughter to go for it! It's really fun.


----------



## Gypsy

Just two more. These turned out pretty well, even and neat so I'm happy with them. A yellow dress and a pink harness with ruffle. I sent these two to the lady in CA who has Cosette's sister.  She has sent me so many nice things, carrier and dresses for the girls so I thought it would be nice.


----------



## Kari

Oh wow, honestly Gypsy, you have an awesome talent going.


----------



## Gypsy

Thanks so much Kari!  I really enjoy it, it's very relaxing and of course I love dressing up the girls. :lol: I'm working on some boy stuff next and hopefully that will turn out as well.


----------



## Jen

those are so cute!!


----------



## Katie

Great job! I'm sure she will be thrilled to get those  I'm looking forward to seeing your boy stuff  Keep up the good work! You're an awesome seamstress :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsy

Thanks Katie and Jen!


----------



## Gypsy

Here are some new things.  I managed to make two boys harness vests so far but my sister and Trey think the care bears is too girly. :razz: I like the camo best and think that's the style I'll go with for the boys harness vests, the pockets just make them look a little more masculine.  Also pictures of a yellow dress I made Deedlit and a victorian angel print harness for Cosette. 

Camoflauge Boys Harness Vest












Care Bears Boys Harness Vest, this picture isn't the best because my cat kept walking all over it while I tried to take the pics and made it wrinkled up in a few spots. 










Yellow Dress










Victorian Angel Harness


----------



## Jen

i LOVE the camo vest! you are so creative gypsy, _really_ nice


----------



## *Chloe*

i love the yellow dress


----------



## Gypsy

Thanks you two!


----------



## Kari

Awesome, I LOVE that camo!! :thumbright:


----------



## Alisha

Those are awesome love the carebears & the camo :thumbleft:


----------



## MomofLeo

Those are all so nice! I wish I could sew!


----------



## Gypsy

Thanks all!!


----------



## ChihuaMomma202

looks great hun your doing a wonderful job... I make lots and lots of outfits for me and my pup me and peanutnpepper(Nic) are almost weekly swapping pics of new creations LOL..


----------



## trixiesmom

I think they turned out ok. Give yourself credit. On your satin and velors, after you cut them out zig zag all the edges befor sewing them together, unless you have a serger that finishes the edges out for you so they don't fray. Good luck, and keep on sewing.


----------



## Boating Tia

Soooo cute. I wish I could do something. You are very talented.


----------



## melonypersians

ive been making clothes for awhile for my chi. but i just cant seem to get the sleeves right. if you can help me that would be great.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

wow love all the outfits if i was to pick favorites would have to be the yellow dress with blue ribbon and the camo boys vest..


----------



## qtchi

Great job. You'll get better and better. Satin is tricky. You might find it helpful if you use a double sided wash-away sticky tape on the seams before you sew them together. It's not an iron on tape, it's just a tape that you put on the fabric and you pull away the backing. It can be stitched through with a needle. This way, the layers don't slide around. Make sure the package says it can be stitched through and washed away. I have found it at Jo-Ann's and Walmart.


----------

